# Dusty surface on new tank.



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi 

I have just purchased and setup a Fluval Roma 125l (33G) tank. I have scilica sand as substrate as I would like a few plants. I have a Fluval 305 filter. I am wanting to set up a basic peaceful community tank. Currently been running for 48hrs.

I am going thru quite a steep learning curve and I am not sure about a few things. I would like to keep things as straight forward as possible at first.

Will the 305 move the water too much for plants? Do I need to turn it down?
Do I need to disturb the surface of the tank? At present it is very dusty. Will the spray bar attachment help? Polishing pads or filter wool? Can these be placed on top of other media in the trays?
Do I not agitate the surface of a planted tank? Or because I am only going to plant a few plants and not add CO2 should the surface be disturbed a little?

Air stones? good, bad? Any point?

Am I worrying far too much and just concentrate on getting the water right and choosing the right fish first?

BTW As I have nothing in the tank yet I have just adjusted the outlet pipe so it breaks up the surface, to see if it will clear the dust. Very bubbly and noisy. I don't think it can stay like this as the tank is in my living room.

Sorry for the ramble. 

Nice to join you. I have done a lot of searching over the last month or so and I am really liking this site and the info on board has been great already.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I may not have all the info you need but it does seem that you may be worrying about the smaller things. I don't know how experienced you are with aquariums but you MUST be patient...or you will have to learn. The most important part in the beginning is cycling your tank before you add fish. Some people cycle it with fish but I don't think it is right. Fortunately for this generation they have come out with a new product that cycles your tank in 48hours. Have you used this product? It's called Tetra Safe Start.

* What do you mean by the surface is dusty? The top of the water..sides of the aquarium? Did you rinse the substrate? Or is it the wet substrate with the bacteria included?

* According to the research I just did that filter system is for tanks up to 70g's right? lol you may have to turn it down. It will be a trial and error thing. So you don't add your fish to a whirlpool see how the current effects your plants first. If you really care about your fish and still not sure if the current is too strong I recommend putting a sponge filter on the end of your intake so your fish won't be sucked to their death. They are about $3-4 and can get them at Pet smart. Fluval makes them.

You don't need to worry about agitating your water or adding air stones especially with that filter..

Hope that helped some,

Danielle


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, Danielle.

Yes I am cycling the tank. I wasn't aware of safe start. Does it work? I have read about a sponge filter for the intake I will get 1 of those.

The dust is on the water and i really washed the substrate well. I think because the outtake and intake are under water so the surface is still. So after initial setup and the tank water cleared the surface was left with dust and bits on it. I have a small tank that did the same but because it has an internal filter with a spray bar on. The surface is churned up and all the bits got filtered. I think so anyway.

Thanks for your time. I appreciate it. Cool dog btw.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

I wasn't aware of Safe Start until recently. I am in the process of using on my 55g. i have read alot of forums and reviews and people say they are cycling in 48hours...which is incredible.. I am used to the month wait..lol

Hmm..maybe stirring the water may help it ..now I am seeing it better..guess I had a bad mental pic... or may have to go away with the tank changes. It is still new..maybe give it some time.

-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Just adding that if you are heading into planted tanks, have a read of the series "A Basic Approach to the Natural Planted Aquarium" at thehead of the Aquarium Plants section. That should explain the filtration issues, and other things. Also several threads there may provide more info on this topic.

Byron.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

just scoop out the dusk or whatever thats floating on the surface and add new water to fill it up.a murky tank at the beginning of a cycle is normal.it will take a few days to settle down.some gravel cleaning at the upper most level tends to suck up loose stuff thats on the top layer.if your not going to use co2 you might wanna only operate the airstone,lights and off the filter during the first 8 hours of the morning to let the water sit and let the plants do the photosynthesis thing( if you have fish).water flow makes the water have higher levels of o2 not very useful for plants to make food in the morning. what i did was to move in shrimps first after a week of cycling so they can clear the algae of my plants and tank which allowed my plants to take root which in turn helped with better water quality before adding fish.


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

Byron said:


> Just adding that if you are heading into planted tanks, have a read of the series "A Basic Approach to the Natural Planted Aquarium" at thehead of the Aquarium Plants section. That should explain the filtration issues, and other things. Also several threads there may provide more info on this topic.
> 
> Byron.


Thanks Byron. They are really useful. Great info.


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> just scoop out the dusk or whatever thats floating on the surface and add new water to fill it up.a murky tank at the beginning of a cycle is normal.it will take a few days to settle down.some gravel cleaning at the upper most level tends to suck up loose stuff thats on the top layer.if your not going to use co2 you might wanna only operate the airstone,lights and off the filter during the first 8 hours of the morning to let the water sit and let the plants do the photosynthesis thing( if you have fish).water flow makes the water have higher levels of o2 not very useful for plants to make food in the morning. what i did was to move in shrimps first after a week of cycling so they can clear the algae of my plants and tank which allowed my plants to take root which in turn helped with better water quality before adding fish.



Hey, Kitten. 

Thanks for your reply. I have done a scoop and moved the outtake to break the surface overnight and things are looking better, thanks.

Interesting about the filter off. How long should i keep the lights on for and should i have a break?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

dfbiggs said:


> I wasn't aware of Safe Start until recently. I am in the process of using on my 55g. i have read alot of forums and reviews and people say they are cycling in 48hours...which is incredible.. I am used to the month wait..lol
> 
> Hmm..maybe stirring the water may help it ..now I am seeing it better..guess I had a bad mental pic... or may have to go away with the tank changes. It is still new..maybe give it some time.
> 
> -D


Hi Danielle

Thanks for the friend request. You broke my duck!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Garibaldi said:


> Hi Danielle
> 
> Thanks for the friend request. You broke my duck!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome...I have no idea what that means..but hope you can fix it


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

dfbiggs said:


> Welcome...I have no idea what that means..but hope you can fix it


Haha

A duck is a zero. As in duck eggs. They look like zeros. It is a cricket term. If you get no score you get a duck. If your out first ball then that is a golden duck. I had a zero in my friends so you broke my duck! 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Ah I see..I am american and know nothing of Le Cricket...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

don't do the off the filter thing i just found out it's bad for filter bacteria =( sorry for the mis info. on the lights for 10 to 12 hours a day,same time everyday and add liquid fert (seachems flourish ) according to the instructions =)


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> don't do the off the filter thing i just found out it's bad for filter bacteria =( sorry for the mis info. on the lights for 10 to 12 hours a day,same time everyday and add liquid fert (seachems flourish ) according to the instructions =)


Hey kitten

no worries. thanks for helping.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

*Le Cricket*



dfbiggs said:


> Ah I see..I am american and know nothing of Le Cricket...


You don't want to. Its more complicated than keeping fish!

Cheers

Steve


----------

